# MTD snowblower tracks



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

I have an older MTD tracked machine, and one side of the track is in very rough shape. Has lots of big cracks almost right across the tracks. Track size is 5"×48", and i took a sample to a local shop and was qouted 237$ per track! Ive seen some used tracks on ebay, but theyre 5 1/2"×48. Will that size fit on my machine? Also wondering if repair is possible?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

on an mtd machine not even wort fixing imo


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Im not looking for usless opinions......
Ive rebuilt half this machine already, had to even fabricate some parts on the milling machine at work. **** im not stopping now.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A half inch wider would only be 1/4 inch on each side. Sounds like it should work as long as they aren't too close to the frame. Are you sure yours were not originally wider and are just worn on the edges? Hopefully the teeth on the inside are the same.

Lots of people switch to wider tires with no issues, but that is a little different.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

If you can locate a part number for the tracks used on your MTD, you may be able to search the ol' inter-web for the best price for a replacement set.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Guy at the shop said they came stock this width, going to try and track down the part number and find something cheaper online. 
Just curious, but does anyone know if you can change a tracked blower over to wheels?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Unless it is a later model Ariens which is probably the simplest to change from tracks to wheels, it can be done but may be very involving and perhaps not cost effective.
I would find the part number, post it here, maybe some folks can help you locate an inexpensive set. What you can also do is try to find the tracks size (width, pitch, and number of links), this way you can possible match an alternative track that will work with it. 






For example, honda HS 8-9-11 and 13 series blowers use 12x60x21 tracks (12cm wide, 60mm pitch, 21 links), this track size will help you match interchangeable tracks for it.

You can check the clearance between the inside of your tracks and the body of the blower, you may have enough room to fit a 1/2" wider track wich in reality will only be 1/4" per side of the track.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Tracks measurements are usually metric.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if you really want to fix it by a rotted mtd snowblower and use the tractor assembly from that


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Most of the ebay tracks are for Craftsman machines, probably made by MTD. Have you tried to cross reference any of the components in the track assembly diagrams between the two machines?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey backyard. I had the same problem with my Craftsman 8/26 trac drive. I have an option for you. You can go to your local heavy duty equipment service or dealer. They fix trax for big machinery and did both my small tracks for around 50 bucks. Took them about 20 minutes. A service guy called my tracks cute. That's OK with me as long as he fixed it. The fix consisted of a glue of some kind and stitches for the heavy long tears. He said it should last a long time since it was the same type of repairs they made on much larger tack machines. Good luck.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys, I need to go back to the only dealer here in Winnipeg that deals in older snowblowers with Tecumseh engines. My girlfriend was the one that went there for me while i was working to get a track replacment cost. The only info he gave her was its an MTD Mastercraft Snowflyte snowblower? There is no parts tag on the frame of this machine, just on the engine. Heres a few pics of the track and wheel assembily.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that would be an easy mod, just pull the gear off and use the cotter pins to hold on wheels. easy mod


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

By looking at the last picture, it does look like that whole tractor set up would come off easily. If you've got access to a set of wheels and tires, it might be worth a try.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

+ 1 try some wheels and tires.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

I was looking over the set up a little closer, and I'm not sure changing over to wheels could work. Theres a blade depth adjuster that works in sinc with the track mechanism.....does anyone know if I can by pass this without causing any issues?


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

I found a product online made by Loctite, for fixing heavy rubber such as conveyer belts. It's called Fixmaster Rapid Rubber Repair....anyone know of this product and if it would work for repairing snowblower tracks?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they want 130 for the 2 part formula


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I still think that your best option is to check the size of the tracks and cross reference a pair of tracks (perhaps from a Craftsman snowblower).


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Im not having much luck there, heck cant even find used tracks for salé anymore online. ..im beating starting to beat my head against the wall here. Thought about changing over to wheels, but i have a 3/4" shaft on this machine and all the wheels i can find are 7/8" or 1"....this is starting to get very frustrating....


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

7/8 will work fine it wont hurt it to be a little bit loose and if it becomes an issue use a sleeve


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

43128 said:


> 7/8 will work fine it wont hurt it to be a little bit loose and if it becomes an issue use a sleeve


+1 on using a sleeve.
You can use a sleeve (small piece of tube or pipe) to make up for the play in it. 
The one think I'd say though is measure the height from the floor to the center of the drive shaft of the blower (with the tracks installed) and make sure thta the tires that you get are roughly twice that measurement, this will assure that the blower is leveled.

You could use something like this for a sleeve, perhaps you can find it at the hardware store, it is a bronze bushing/bearing.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Did you try your local HD equipment service and dealer. You won't find a good used set. They tend to be in rough shape and if in good shape usually the rest of the machine is as well. I posted the option that worked best for me when I was in the same boat as you. I swear the tracks were just as good as new by the time he finished it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i find good sets on destroyed machines, usually the carlisle snow hogs hold up really well to abuse and i have not seen a cracked carlisle yet


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Well i never could find anyone local around here that would repair these tracks. I found a local specialty tire store that has some tires that will fit my machine, i measured so i know the auger will be level. Will let yeahs know how it goes.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Good luck with it, keep us posted.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Just wondering if the sprocket drive for the track is 1:1? Otherwise you may have some speed issues...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

sidegrinder said:


> Just wondering if the sprocket drive for the track is 1:1? Otherwise you may have some speed issues...


I would think that the drive axle was also used for wheel models (just a thought), if so, he should be fine.
We will find out soon. 
I've noticed though that track blowers are slower then wheel blowers.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes we will find out...found a deal on some good tires and rims. Had to get a bushing though to make the rim work on the 3/4 in. Shaft. Now have to weld the bushings into the rims when im back to work on Tuesday. 
And then put it all together and test it out..


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You dont need to weld the bushings, the pin that holds the wheel will hold the bushing as well. Just drill the holes on the bushings.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

The guy at the tire shop said most people get these kind of bushings welded to the rims. Heres a few pics.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

backyard mech. said:


> The guy at the tire shop said most people get these kind of bushings welded to the rims. Heres a few pics.


Those are some very thick bushings, in that case I agree, weld them to the rims. (I was thinking they were 3/4 X 7/8).
Nice choice on the X trac tires, you'll be pretty hapy with their performance.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah, i had to go with the thicker bushings because of the rims i had to go with . But I really liked those tires, just plan on painting the rims before mounting them.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I was thinking to keep the track system and ad wheels. Turn it into a 4x4 monster.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Thats a cool set up man...but my wife would be a little up set if i poor any more money into this machine. Lol


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can always turn it into a 4x4 down the road, just keep all the track system parts. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Hope your ladies don't go reading this. Girl friend above trys to find tracks and wife would not like you pouring more money in it.

 Al


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, with a few more adjustments and fab. Work she's ready for winter. New tires work so awesome, and no difference in speed from what I can see.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's the finished work.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Great job there, I'm glad that it worked out.


----------



## backyard mech. (Sep 22, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Hope your ladies don't go reading this. Girl friend above trys to find tracks and wife would not like you pouring more money in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha...we're not officially married yet, still catch myself calling her my wife though..hope to make it official soon though.  shhhh


----------



## Reiniken (Sep 28, 2015)

*re: MTD tracks*

I have (3) of these MTD track snowblowers (7LE) all running Predator 301cc engines. Replacement tracks are available from MTD for $169 each. I have a spare set that are practically new and would let them go at $200 for the pair. Contrary to other opinions on here, they are great machines IF you strip them to the metal, repaint them, strengthen the frame with steel brackets where the bucket bolts on, and get rid of that garbage Tecumseh engine. 



backyard mech. said:


> I have an older MTD tracked machine, and one side of the track is in very rough shape. Has lots of big cracks almost right across the tracks. Track size is 5"×48", and i took a sample to a local shop and was qouted 237$ per track! Ive seen some used tracks on ebay, but theyre 5 1/2"×48. Will that size fit on my machine? Also wondering if repair is possible?


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

I picked up two machines this past summer, one tracked, the other wheeled, same chassis. I did notice that the wheeled chassis has a larger driven transmission pulley.

The tracked chassis, a mid 80's Craftsman 8-25, was in surprisingly good condition. Serviced it up and made a few adjustments, took the engine off the wheeled unit and it's ready to crawl.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could try to use farm style conveyor belt material, secured with washer rivets. I am not sure how much track tension you have to play with, but you would certainly have to loosen it, to allow for the reduced interior circumference. Might also use some sort of adhesive. 

Just a thought.


----------

